# Saying goodbye to my best friend



## Nyyankeegurl02 (Oct 24, 2014)

Today, my little best friend will stop suffering. Her name is Chloe and she was born on February 4, 2005. Over 3 months ago, she was diagnosed with incurable lymphoma. I have been giving her antibiotics to prevent infections and steroids to help keep the tumors small, and she has been a very happy little bunny, just like she always has been her whole life. The tumors were located on her skin only so there was no internal havoc, until recently. She's been slowing down this week, and she can't hop straight anymore. It's the hardest decision I have ever had to make, but I know it's the right thing to do for her. I am 26 years old, and my baby is over 9 and a half years old. She has been in my life since I was a teenager. She's gone to college with me, she lived with me in my first apartment (and my second and third) and just this summer before her diagnosis, she moved into my very first house. She's been with me for high school and college graduation, every relationship and breakup. She has always been there for every major life event and I am so sad that I have to say goodbye to my buddy. You'll always be my little Chogirl and I'll always love you little luvbun. Rest in peace Chloe.


----------



## grfan (Oct 24, 2014)

So sorry about your sweet Chloe girl. Thinking of you as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Channahs (Oct 24, 2014)

May your heart heal in good time. What a bunderful life this little girl has had. Binky free Chloe.


----------



## LouieandCasper (Oct 24, 2014)

I am so sorry! You and your sweet girl will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2014)

Our hearts go out to you. It's never easy having to say goodbye, especially when it involves a last vet visit. My only advice is to hang onto the good memories and she'll always be alive there. Short or long, no amount of time can ever be enough. Rest in peace little girl, you are definitely loved and will be missed greatly by all. :bigtears:


----------



## pani (Oct 24, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, Chloe.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 24, 2014)

Reading your story made me tear up. I'm so so sorry. Chloe had a beautiful and long life with you, I know she understood how much you loved her. :tears2:


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

We are so sorry for your loss
It sounds like you two shared a long time together and hopefully the memories will help you through this horrible time.
Sounds like you two experienced many events and parts of life together
RIP lil one


----------

